# How many years before autonomous cars start changing the market?



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

I've only done a little research. I'm sure some of you have done more. I think it will take a little while before people "trust" a driver-less taxi, but I'm sure it'll happen. How many years away?'


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

I'd say at least 10. I know Google is testing driverless cars, as I'm sure Apple is as well. And it would be in Uber's best interest to at least think about doing it.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Hop in my Delorean and we'll go find out


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm not sure that driverless cars is the future. By that time we should be able to get airborne vehicles that will get us places quicker


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Qdog915 said:


> I'd say at least 10. I know Google is testing driverless cars, as I'm sure Apple is as well. And it would be in Uber's best interest to at least think about doing it.


Uber is already testing driverless cars, as are at least a dozen other companies.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://m.csmonitor.com/Technology/2...less-car-has-been-spotted-all-over-Pittsburgh


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Qdog915 said:


> I'd say at least 10. I know Google is testing driverless cars, as I'm sure Apple is as well. And it would be in Uber's best interest to at least think about doing it.


This is a reasonable guess posted about four years ago. It might take longer than ten years to see many SDCs in all major markets but we should be seeing a few active areas by 2025 if we can believe all the hype coming from SDC fans.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> This is a reasonable guess posted about four years ago. It might take longer than ten years to see many SDCs in all major markets but we should be seeing a few active areas by 2025 if we can believe all the hype coming from SDC fans.


IF being the key word


----------

